# Seeking Part Time Evening/Weekend Employment from Home



## cedwards

I am a CPC, CPC-H and currently the business manager of the Faculty Practice Plan at a local hospital.  I am seeking part time employment from home on nights and weekends to supplment my income with the increasing cost of living.  I have 5 years experience in Gastroenterology coding and a year expirence in OB/GYN in patient and out patient E/M as well as surgical coding and Pediatric coding.  I am willing to do anything from data entry to patient collections.  

Please e-mail me at christina_edwards@sbcglobal.net if you would like further information.

Thank you.


----------

